

Not all 4G is built equally - bradfeld
http://www.jasbone.com/wp/2012/10/not-all-4g-is-made-equally

======
dmbass
The iPhone 5 is the newest and has the latest and greatest LTE modem from
Qualcomm (MDM9615M) while the others are on year old stuff most likely
(especially the hotspot devices).

And he doesn't say whether he was tethering on the iPhone/iPad/Galaxy Nexus,
but going over two wireless networks instead of one for the hotspots could
also be killer.

~~~
theopener
Is already available 4G in your country? In Italy we are still waiting.

------
skrause
Unfortunately even the (supposedly international) GSM iPhone 5 is mostly tuned
to LTE frequencies commonly used in the USA. In Germany we have multiple 4G
frequencies and the new iPhone 5 supports exactly _one_ of them (by T-Mobile,
the other carriers have zero of their spectrum supported by the iPhone 5). In
other European countries it's even worse.

Especially the 800 MHz LTE band would have been useful. This band is used in
rural Germany to provide LTE based broadband to homes where DSL or cable based
internet is unavailable. If the iPhone had supported it you could suddenly
have really high bandwidth connections in rural areas where you now only find
some crappy EDGE connections.

~~~
lucian1900
But then carriers would feel offended for being turned into dumb pipes. Even
though it'd be better for everyone.

~~~
tobylane
I don't understand, they aren't meant to be a dumb pipe? Paying purely for
data means we don't pay for the marked up services like texts and calls.

~~~
lucian1900
I'd love them to be a dumb pipe, but they wouldn't. Obviously they want us to
pay extra.

------
lnanek2
Weird, my dedicated 4G hot spots always work better than tethering through my
devices. If he jailbroke the iOS, then tethered through it, I don't think its
advantage would hold up.

On another note, I wonder how long until we see dual simultaneous antennas
(and modems and whatever it takes) just to win the spec war on this. amazon
already did it for Kindle with WiFi.

------
fulafel
Interestingly the only other test I found with quick googling had opposite
results with Novatel vs iPhone 5:

"Test Results:

iPhone 5 direct via cellular: 4.667Mbps Down & 11.122Mbps Up, 95ms Ping

New iPad via iPhone 5 with Hotspot: 14.10Mbps Down & 1.45Mbps Up, 87ms Ping

New iPad via MiFi 4620L WiFi: 20.08Mbps Down & 8.50Mbps Up, 79ms Ping"

(from <http://www.evdoinfo.com/content/view/4281/64/>)

------
farms
Same for Tekstra LTE in OZ, SG3 barely performs above 3G but the iPhone5 I
just got is pulling in 57M down and 24MB up!!!

~~~
batiudrami
The SGS3 4G only just launched in Australia. The one that has been on sale
only supports HSPA+, referred to as 3G or 3G+, depending on who you talk to,
so it probably is only 'barely above 3G'.

------
fohlin
While 4G isn't available here, I was at least happy to see 15 mbps reliably on
3G. For my typical use case, e.g. checking tweets and casual browsing, I don't
miss a better connection. (For tethering it sure would be nice, though.)

